
Math as Code - dpeck
https://github.com/Jam3/math-as-code/blob/master/README.md
======
kevmo314
Julia allows you to be a little closer to the math and use a lot of the math
symbols directly. For example, you can write `if 6 ∈ A`
([https://docs.julialang.org/en/release-0.4/stdlib/collections...](https://docs.julialang.org/en/release-0.4/stdlib/collections/)),
and you can use greek symbols for variable names.

Probably more useful for mathematicians implementing their papers than the
other way around, but I find it kind of a nifty language feature and makes it
easier to verify that your program matches the math.

~~~
pvdebbe
JS allows unicode symbols too.

~~~
yorwba
Most languages with first-class support for Unicode strings do. But usually
they don't let you define custom operators.

Haskell has this feature. While it is easily abused, it lets you write
functions like:

    
    
      a ∈ [] = False
      a ∈ (x:xs) = a == x || a ∈ xs
    

(some might consider this abuse)

------
auvrw
i like the direction of this writeup a lot an am trying to go for a more
symbolic style in my notes

[https://github.com/ransomw/samizdat](https://github.com/ransomw/samizdat)

